# new 7 week old rottweiler vegas



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

vegas is a very sweet and absolutely adorable little girl.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

vegas is very cute, shes a gorgeous dog


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awww vegas is a real babe!!! gorgeous


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

She's gorgeous.. I may just have to pop round and steal her! I love Rotties


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

she's gorgeous ans so adorable


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

beautiful lil puplet,,,


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

she is such a stunning girl. what a cute little face. how is she doing now?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

she is doing very well, no runny number 2's today, just softies.
i rang the vets, they want to see how she gets on with the burns food this weekend and how her tummy is and she has an appointment on tuesday for 1st vaccination, worming and fleaing again. shes been very bright today and running around crazily. ive put some more pics on my vegas photo album!

have you got any more pics of your pup?


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

such a cutie


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww she's lovely. I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to let me get a Rottie but he's not having any of it lol


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

you should definately get one, they are very sweet natured and affectionate.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

she looks really cute but mischivious lmao


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

she is quite mischevous and when she is tired she gets well cranky and nippy. just have to ignore her when shes like this tho! most of the time she is lovely and loves to play with her wombat teddy!


----------



## 008diesel (May 4, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> vegas is a very sweet and absolutely adorable little girl.


shes is adorable just awaiting for my rotti who will be 8weeks when i pick him up in june cannot wait!!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

new pics available to view in my profile album, very sweeeeeeeet!

absolute must see!


----------

